
Hyperpartisan Facebook Pages - hunglee2
https://www.buzzfeed.com/craigsilverman/partisan-fb-pages-analysis?utm_term=.rnMyzyl1r#.lpyQLQygm
======
Quequau
Sometimes I struggle to understand Buzzfeed. They apparently produce a steady
trickle of actual journalism and longform authorship along with the tsunami of
their usual... well the 'other stuff' they normally trafik in.

